# Any Film Industry workers or students here?



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

For a while now I've been thinking about getting some practical education and getting into the film industry and I'm wondering if there are any people here that are in the film industry or any students in a film studies or practical program.

im basically curious about anything you'd have to say: stories, advice, your career, your personal life, east coast or west coast in both the USA and Canada (i live in Canada) or Europe, ambitions, your current or former school, interests... anything, oh and your favourite movie if you wish.

in about a month, ill be headed to Vancouver to check out some of the schools over there and im starting to get really excited.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

Was going to go to film school, but eventually decided to get the education I needed myself, and do it myself. :happy:

I am majoring at a regular school for English and Art.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

It's a great field. However, you need thick skin and know that friends may not be your friends if it means moving. Also if you find great friends that are not the type to stab that is better than finding gold.


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Really? What sorta work do you do Jojo?


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Production/audio/Camera and some acting


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

why do you say "you need thick skin"? Is that mostly the acting part? or even the camera and production part?

and can you explain what you mean by "know that friends may not be your friends if it means moving" please? im not quite sure i understand.


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

I think perhaps what he means is that the film industry is a very cut-throat business....if someone can get ahead by leaving you behind, out to dry, they probably will.


----------



## pinktees (Feb 18, 2010)

film student, i fucking love my major.


----------



## giraffewaltz (Jul 22, 2010)

Film production student here  The art department is my true love. <3 

Some advice I've been given that I can pass on: 
Don't burn bridges. This industry is small. 
Be humble. Egos on set do nothing but destroy. 
If you feel like if you won't be able to breath without being in film, you're in the right industry. You have to put absolutely everything into this career choice.

ETA: My favourite films currently are Goodbye Lenin, Buffalo '66, Brick, and Secretary. I'm also a gigantic 80s' teen movie geek.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

RealDF said:


> why do you say "you need thick skin"? Is that mostly the acting part? or even the camera and production part?
> 
> and can you explain what you mean by "know that friends may not be your friends if it means moving" please? im not quite sure i understand.


Sorry for the delay in my answers. "Thick skin" is required for the whole industry. Depending on the Directors and producers you will be screamed at, blamed, accused, and sometimes manipulated. That is not always the case but happens often.

This business is "Cut-throat" and sometimes your "friends" may chose a part/position just to move ahead.

To be successful show up early. Always be ready to step up. Be flexible and know every position. The more flexible you are the more successful your film career will be. It is important that you ask questions but it even better to try avoid some while on the clock. Hone your craft... after your shift ask your director/ or even teacher if you can practice more. Or ask more pointed questions. Always be Humble.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

giraffewaltz said:


> Film production student here  The art department is my true love. <3
> 
> Some advice I've been given that I can pass on:
> Don't burn bridges. This industry is small.
> ...


I agree on the don't burn the bridge. However, there can be times you really might have to because some exceptions of really really mean people will destroy your career because they are bored. I have seen it happen.


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Thank you for the replies everyone. This information is really helpful. 

So, basically, I gotta learn that just because I'm being yelled at doesn't mean that I was wrong in any way. This I'm sure I will struggle with at first. This is the big one.

I would only be worried about being manipulated IF I was unable to realize I was being manipulated. Sometimes I recognize it and sometimes I don't.

I'm a pretty humble person so I'm not worried about my ego.

I typically show up early for a job where I know setup is required. When little or no setup is required then I usually show up when it's supposed to start. I do have a BA in Dramatic Arts and one big rule was that if you show up on time, you're already late.

I guess I need to be more okay with asking questions. I typically get by with just observing, because I'm such a smart guy (humble, i swear!), but I do ask questions for more complicated things. Better to do it once.

I don't like to burn bridges but I am ready to.

But how is a "friend" getting a part/position just to get ahead a bad thing? Are you saying that they get ahead and then would "forget" me?


----------



## xezene (Aug 7, 2010)

RealDF said:


> But how is a "friend" getting a part/position just to get ahead a bad thing? Are you saying that they get ahead and then would "forget" me?


They would get ahead but possibly sabotage you to do it.


----------



## Slider (Nov 17, 2009)

I took some film courses in college and loved every one of them. After college, I sent applications to most of the big production studios. I don't know what I was thinking.

I'd love to work in the industry as a writer or something similar...actually, I'd be happy with just about any position in the film industry. Need coffee? I'm your man.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

RealDF said:


> But how is a "friend" getting a part/position just to get ahead a bad thing? Are you saying that they get ahead and then would "forget" me?


You will see some people will go to extreme lengths tou get ahead. Like get you drunk so you won't make it. Be cautious and be aware people's intent. To quote Reagan "Trust but verify!"
Sometimes competition is still competition.

Three movies I recommend that give a little insight. For humor. Anchorman. A lesson learned from Mr. Teleprompter 2. Overnight. about Troy Duffy. I think it was intended to make a very nice person look bad.
3. Forgetting Sarah Marshall.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Here is a you tube video about Overnight


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

ill go see if i can find Overnight at the Rogers here. I've never heard of it. The other two I'm sure I can find.


----------



## giraffewaltz (Jul 22, 2010)

Living in Oblivion is also a pretty good (and hilarious) film about filmmaking.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

Winnebago Man shares he reason to be nice to your crew


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm a film production major. I also just started working for my university's student television station as a writer and actor. They produce 3 original shows as well as short films. I'm pitching one of my scripts to them shortly and if they choose to produce it, I'll have even more ideas to offer them. 

After I graduate I'm going to start my own production company with my friends. We're going to be jacks of all trades: writing, directing, producing...maybe not marketing, yuck. I'm not going to wait until then to actually make the films though. 

Just a heads up: Film school cannot tell you how to make a good film from an artistic point of view. Film school cannot tell you which films are good, which ones aren't and why. Only you and your audience can do that. Film schools that analyze from this perspective are a waste of time. Remember Quentin Tarantino's quote: "I didn't go to film school; I went to films."


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Stars, that's sorta what I want to do. Learn as much of the technical stuff as I can, with a focus on camera and video editing, so I can teach non-film people how to do whatever job is needed for filming. I also wouldn't mind working with certain friends.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

I did consider doing a course in Audio Engineering about eight years ago but it was too expensive and it really is one of those industries where you have to continuously fight and compete with so many people to get anywhere. That is not me, I like cushy.
And don't say it all comes down to confidence  I'm seriously just that uncompetitive.
Now I just edit music videos for fun and to learn the basics... purely in the realms of hobby activities for now.. but if I somehow got good then I'd consider taking it further plus I have a friend who does editing for a national TV station so that could help.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

RealDF said:


> Stars, that's sorta what I want to do. Learn as much of the technical stuff as I can, with a focus on camera and video editing, so I can teach non-film people how to do whatever job is needed for filming. I also wouldn't mind working with certain friends.


Well, do you want to actually make films or do you just want to learn to teach other people to make theirs? I'm sorry, it's just that I can't tell from your post.


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Stars said:


> Well, do you want to actually make films or do you just want to learn to teach other people to make theirs? I'm sorry, it's just that I can't tell from your post.


i want to make films. 

what i meant about the teaching thing is that i learn as much as possible so that i could show a non-film friend/person how to do something when i need the warm body during a shoot... like holding the mic or something. all so i can keep costs down if im doing something out of my own pocket or when im starting out.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

Oh, I understand, to keep the costs down. Yeah my friends and I literally have no budget for anything we film. But that's kind of the way I like it. I'd rather film something with no money at all rather than with millions of dollars. It's fun thinking of ways to keep costs to a minimum; it exercises the imagination.

One quote from my Production Techniques professor that I really like: "I want you to break the rules and think outside the box when you produce things but you've got to learn the rules before you can break them. That's what this class is for." (paraphrased)


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

im in Vancouver for the week to check out a few of the schools here. im very much excited. possibly because this could be my new home, mostly because its a sorta vacation for me, lol.

honestly, im just excited to see the schools. i just love the process of putting a show together.

ill let you guys know what i think about the schools.

The Art Institute of Vancouver
Capilano University
and maybe BCIT.


----------



## WidowsAndOrphans (Jul 10, 2010)

This is totally lame, but I'm really into writing scripts for potential Lifetime movies. I'm currently in the process of saving to move to LA. 

I don't really think it's as hard to get a foot in the door as people may think. I have two good friends who grew up in East Bumfuck, have degrees in completely unrelated fields, and limited connections to people in the business. After a year in LA they're both working as production assistants on major motion pictures.


----------



## Stars (Jul 23, 2009)

RealDF said:


> im in Vancouver for the week to check out a few of the schools here. im very much excited. possibly because this could be my new home, mostly because its a sorta vacation for me, lol.
> 
> honestly, im just excited to see the schools. i just love the process of putting a show together.
> 
> ...


Woo! Vancouver! I've only been there once but I was amazed by the city's architecture and the mountains/sea surrounding it. I think if I were to live outside the U.S., Vancouver would be the place. Going to any school there would be an experience to behold.


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Both schools were impressive. 

the Art Institute was on break when i showed up however, so i didnt get to see any students or teachers and talk to them. thats one thing that i like to do when i scout out a school. you get the dirt from the students and then the teachers know about the classes. the rep (who is really a sales person) knew next to nothing about the program so i wasnt really impressed by that. plus, as far as Canadian schools go, it's pretty pricey. i did get to see some amazing student work on display in the hallways, however none of them were related to film, they were all 3D CG stuff or hand made pieces. they seem like a good school tho, except for the high tuition costs.

Capilano University is a proper government funded school so tuitions are much lower. Also, the person i talked to at Capilano was the director of the program and not a sales person. and i also got to talk to students and if i wanted to talk to teachers, they were there as well, but since i talked to the director, i didnt feel the need. they also have an enormous set of equipment and graduates often come back when they're looking for cost effective labour which helps the students get their foot in the door. this place also felt much better than any of the other schools that ive visited. the students seemed friendly, at least the second year students did, and its a nice campus too; surrounded by trees at the base of the mountains with no mosquitoes.

i just have to check on one more place again, Sheridan College in Toronto, to be sure about where i want to go. i checked out Sheridan in the summer and its just not the same seeing a school with no students or teachers.


----------



## RealDF (Jan 20, 2010)

Stars said:


> Woo! Vancouver! I've only been there once but I was amazed by the city's architecture and the mountains/sea surrounding it. I think if I were to live outside the U.S., Vancouver would be the place. Going to any school there would be an experience to behold.


yeah, its a beautiful place. and aside from the beauty, there is lots of film work going on there. i think Vancouver is the largest film city in Canada, second is Toronto.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

Jojo is right about the industry being cutthroat. You'll find it in everywhere, even in admin. I did an accounting internship at Warner and there was a huge amount of tension. Getting rid of you in an instant wouldn't phase anyone.


----------



## Jojo (Jul 5, 2010)

WidowsAndOrphans said:


> This is totally lame, but I'm really into writing scripts for potential Lifetime movies. I'm currently in the process of saving to move to LA.
> 
> I don't really think it's as hard to get a foot in the door as people may think. I have two good friends who grew up in East Bumfuck, have degrees in completely unrelated fields, and limited connections to people in the business. After a year in LA they're both working as production assistants on major motion pictures.


Ya... but the Industry is here today gone tomorrow. I had many that did that and lived off Ramen noodle for a year and said " I surrender.". I also have a friend who was on the O.C. and now does his own thing because it's the same pay.


----------

